# Sochi. Russia. Black sea coast.



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice pics from Sochi :cheers:


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

very beautiful and exotic city


----------



## poxuy (Apr 27, 2008)

And in mountains


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Sochi is really a beautiful city... excellent pics!!! congratulations for showing us this wonderfull piece of Russia.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

I never thought Sochi, Russia were like this, wow, looks pretty Great, good Beaches over There.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

a fantastic city! and it seem that it has a better climate than other inland russia cities, and i `m sure it`s more warm, i guess it`s a gateway for russia people on vacation!


----------



## poxuy (Apr 27, 2008)

soloveich said:


> imagine how it's gonna look in 5 years


Somehow like that  :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The above photo (not the last one) is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

[/url]

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kudima177ru/view/136418/?page=10


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW: it looks so exotic and ... un-Russian (no offence meant) I can't imagine it hosting the Winter Games, but I'm sure it'll be just fine.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

30- 40 minutes away from Sochi. Krasnaya Polyana.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ This last collection of photos are beautiful. Reminds me of Switzerland actually. Just stunning!


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic mix between The Alps and The Mediterranean! :banana:
My stunning looking girlfriend is russian actually! :nuts:


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

I was in Sochi 9 times :|
The city is fantastic and beautiful. 45 min drive from the city there is a mountain which will be the winter Olympics in 2014. year.
There are a lot of large buildings under construction.
Some call it ,,Russian Azur coast,,


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Aeroport


«Дорога от аэропорта до гостиничного комплекса "Беларусь"» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Аэропорт Сочи (Адлер)» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lujdmilap/view/41484/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lujdmilap/view/41481/

«ГК "Беларусь"» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Вид из номера» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Аэропрт Сочи (Адлер)» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lujdmilap/view/52722/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/puzanart/view/75849/

«Красная Поляна. Хмелевские озера» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Гороное озеро, недалеко от красной поляны» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Горное озеро» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Ресторанчик на озере» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Горное ущелье, вид со смотровой» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Горы» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Горы» на Яндекс.Фотках

«зима» на Яндекс.Фотках

«зима» на Яндекс.Фотках

«зима» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kpa39l/view/37947/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexey-sergeev/view/41184/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vodila035/view/160436/

«по дороге в красную поляну» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Отель "Форт Эврика"» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Последствия камнепада» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Озеро в горах (Высота 600 м)» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lirsena/view/148181/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lirsena/view/148183/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lirsena/view/148198/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lirsena/view/148238/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

«Пирамида» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ezubets/view/125440/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ezubets/view/123287/

«Неплохой вид из окна» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladimikudri/view/102601/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123467/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123469/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123468/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123473/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123475/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123478/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123486/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123505/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123492/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123517/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123514/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123644/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/123648/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorobyovbut/view/124002/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nicklav/view/105587/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexartukov/view/88521/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexartukov/view/88525/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valeryzh111/view/25997/

«Кафе "Амшенский приют"» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Красная поляна» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Красная поляна» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Красная поляна» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kudima177ru/view/132583/

«Ресторанчик в Красной поляне» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Настоящий медвежий угол» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Медвежий угол» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ariehl-vika/view/10972/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aviat-tor/view/110666/

«Кока-Кола » на Яндекс.Фотках

«Пик отель зимой» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

«Южная ночь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сочи, 2008г.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ресторан Флибустьер» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Norco Shore Three» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид города Сочи» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! Looks like a very nice city!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sanatorium "Metallurg"*



























































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%9C%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3%20&search_author=eugene.ost&

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%9C%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3%20&search_author=s42s&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Russian international olympic university*
































































http://blogsochi.ru/content/rossiiskii-mezhdunarodnyi-olimpiiskii-universitet-rmou


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Olympic coastal cluster*






















































































































http://stadiums.at.ua/news/2013-08-21-14200


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.planeta-sochi.ru/images/catalogue/1313-1.jpg










http://www.privet-yug.ru/Katalog/Sochi-centr/image/sochi-san/sochi-sanatorii-f6.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8&search_author=lyudmi-bo&&p=13


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Snow in Sochi*





































http://www.priroda.su/item/2083


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sochi by Pelmen*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i441/1308/3e/75b208f09142.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i720/1308/20/171161f31040.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/album/166601/?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i639/1309/d4/a811530cf851.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i723/1309/9f/438c6c2550ff.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i435/1309/75/5969b4177049.jpg










http://s004.radikal.ru/i205/1309/47/6b497e1af23a.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i501/1309/2b/dafabe4fdc44.jpg


----------



## advlive (Feb 25, 2008)

why using old photo ?!!! need mention for which date


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Old? Why is quite contemporary photographs of the city. Sochi is not too photogenic and not as many pictures as in many other cities, this must be content with what we have. By comparison, a few old photos of the city and modern:





































http://blogsochi.ru/content/sochi-2003-vs-sochi-2013


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Riviera beach*



















http://blogsochi.ru/content/plyazh-rivera


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*I ask your forgiveness for the broken monitor *



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cat26rus/view/803319/?page=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sochi in 1974*



























































































http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sochi-v-1974-godu


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4125948/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4083652/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3926512/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Villa Hludova*





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B0%20%D0%A5%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0&search_author=ninon2410&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/content/vzglyad-na-sochi-so-storony-chernogo-morya


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great Pictures Zig Zag,thanks!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i526/1309/b8/df999b6dcb55.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1309/21/9de626b0d350.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1309/f3/d0edb7b30578.jpg










http://i017.radikal.ru/1309/2f/44fb532e1da6.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Olympic Village*




























http://blogsochi.ru/content/olimpiiskaya-derevnya


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

You are forgiven, your pix are indeed good, love the pano..kay::uh:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/leto-v-sochi-2013-ne-nado-paniki-tam-vse-po-prezhnemu-krasivo


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/image/3%28418%29.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i418/1309/4d/c402be660a50.jpg










http://s003.radikal.ru/i204/1309/de/b4d5d35dcfe3.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Roza Hutor*


















































































http://www.blogsochi.ru/category/temy-publikatsii/fotomgnoveniya-sochi


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stalin's dacha (villa) in Sochi*




































































































http://loveopium.ru/arxitektura/dacha-stalina-v-sochi.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/leto-v-sochi-2013-ne-nado-paniki-tam-vse-po-prezhnemu-krasivo


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sochi by Pelmen, Khosta district
*









http://i020.radikal.ru/1309/58/1321ce1ace79.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1309/8d/99b05cb9b300.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i707/1309/c2/e58eabc0cf8a.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1309/36/b36f4f60c335.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i501/1309/00/c69e92243229.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i515/1309/e6/a7240373e0a7.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/content/leto-v-sochi-2013-ne-nado-paniki-tam-vse-po-prezhnemu-krasivo


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Railway station in Adlersky City District*



























































































http://blogsochi.ru/content/zheleznodorozhnyi-vokzal-v-adlere-zavershenie-otdelochnykh-rabot


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.privetsochi.ru/blog/photo_sochi/34570.html


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://s017.radikal.ru/i418/1309/4d/c402be660a50.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely amazing how the temperate jungle meets the sea!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, in terms of PRIMEVAL nature of Sochi excellent

*Mandarin - an open-air mall*










https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-fF3brvYhDaA/Ub8YrHqzk4I/AAAAAAAADig/EIvzyPCUfbs/w1278-h461-no/CAM00851-PANO.jpg










http://img.tourister.ru/files/4/0/4/3/4/8/3/original.jpg










http://www.mandarin-mall.ru/image/gallery/mandarin/upload/f2d956544b3cbbfb2f12b342e6ccf8afe3639cd1.jpg










http://www.mandarin-mall.ru/image/gallery/mandarin/upload/ed3df99f5912d9e7a2a13230eefb29d5c391dfa8.jpg










http://www.mandarin-mall.ru/image/gallery/mandarin/upload/c92db70c420ddf4e0055c76cc996a5a59d6e84c3.jpg










http://www.mandarin-mall.ru/image/gallery/mandarin/upload/b72b5fc57d2b0103e5cfb57ecea92a7aa5486699.jpg










http://www.mandarin-mall.ru/image/gallery/mandarin/upload/6404e3808c0d2e650ba3b6e583d5b4d63b79d221.jpg










http://www.mandarin-mall.ru/image/gallery/mandarin/upload/56097586f612d7b9171dbce537145754672dc140.jpg










http://www.mandarin-mall.ru/image/gallery/mandarin/upload/8743ba03ce394bac131eb1a1a3d2b101eef82c9d.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i714/1309/0c/ddce002fe00d.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i621/1309/44/008f34798355.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/content/more-0


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I too love the setting, with the temped looking climate. Looking lush and green, as too plenty of rain and moderate temperatures. A most unusual and unique location for the upcoming winter games, I too would like too play there. And the city looks unique also with it's mix of architecture from different periods of time and style..kay::uh:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Sochi is really starting to becoming a world-class resort and it is of interest to him. Let's watch together. Thanks for the kind words *midrise*

*Sanatorium Dzerzhinskogo*










http://www.privet-yug.ru/Katalog/Sochi-centr/image/dzerzhinskogo_sochi_san/dzerzhinskogo_sochi_.JPG










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26202279










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26201822










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26713952










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26713489










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26713592


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97079904










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97076113


----------



## Kira_ (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautifully! Sochi looks better than I thought. The old buildings look the like in my hometown


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i716/1311/86/878e49ec2dc7t.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i704/1311/30/e7308cb490c4t.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i717/1311/0f/b90e1acc71cat.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i406/1311/a8/09931baac292t.jpg










http://i065.radikal.ru/1311/45/1bbe0bb3ef8ft.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sovmeshchennaya-doroga-%C2%ABadler-%E2%80%93-alpika-servis%C2%BB


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/832696?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/851473?page=7










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/862695?page=12










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/862674?page=11










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/832773?page=1










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/851478?page=7


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vilenia.livejournal.com/39721.html?thread=756777


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.delfin-tour.ru/pic/krk/stavropolie/vid2_b.jpg










http://www.delfin-tour.ru/pic/krk/stavropolie/vid_b.jpg










http://www.delfin-tour.ru/pic/krk/stavropolie/ply_b.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Photo by Pelmen*










http://radikale.ru/data/upload/69fda/69fda/84c54b32fa.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i501/1312/e7/82863b01d732.jpg










http://i051.radikal.ru/1312/4e/19eafae4b318.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1312/fd/8344f54046f8.jpg


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice zig zaggig transit shots, that would be a great train/auto ride through the mountains..:rofl::dizzy:..:nuts:..:shocked:..:yes:..:crazy2::rofl:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.sdelanounas.ru/blogs/44882/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i047.radikal.ru/1312/2f/b9fe4e2bf755.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i527/1312/79/7a81525e5240.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1312/eb/a0eeb25efe5f.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i716/1312/ce/4f9398da154e.jpg










http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1312/20/54242a351f66.jpg










http://i024.radikal.ru/1312/77/9783e29eaee7.jpg


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

What a drastic change in scenery from the lower sea level pix....they look like an Alpine resort compared to a lovely beach resort...:nuts::crazy2::uh:kay:kay:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^
This is the uniqueness of Sochi in the summer and autumn of swimming in the sea and sunbathe, and winter and spring skiing in the mountains. Or even do it all in one day. 




























http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/za-50-dnei-do-olimpiiskikh-igr-2014-goda-v-sochi


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/851462?page=7










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/851454?page=6










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/862702/?page=12#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/850673?page=3










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/view/850685?page=4


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://sch.su/news/item/2013/12/20/9832985


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

\



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natali04082008/album/368332/?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Paralympic legacy*









































































http://www.privetsochi.ru/blog/photo/38846.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sochinskii-tsirk-otkrylsya-posle-kapitalnogo-remonta


----------



## AlMos (Aug 11, 2011)

_British-баня_
























http://britishbanya.com/?p=1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/744101?page=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/766258/?page=3#preview


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9301/69514568.90/0_77f06_73e4aa64_-1-XXL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Sochi


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9826/20701029.68/0_1076cd_ec389f84_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6726/20701029.68/0_1076d9_391d8d7e_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9826/20701029.68/0_1076cb_350cd31e_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9300/20701029.68/0_1076d7_538ef625_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9815/20701029.68/0_1076e1_ade9d07c_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9826/20701029.69/0_1076e5_61b79384_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6726/20701029.69/0_1076eb_1aae7555_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/content/olimpiiskie-talismany-sochi-2014


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.ahtubinsk.ru/rest/lazarevka/pics/laz2012/realka/DSC05276.JPG










http://www.ahtubinsk.ru/rest/lazarevka/pics/laz2012/realka/DSC05264.JPG










http://s52.radikal.ru/i135/1312/a5/af6a7b2b9a0e.jpg










http://www.ahtubinsk.ru/rest/lazarevka/pics/laz2012/realka/DSC05265.JPG


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user3/new%20year%20sochi.jpg


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

The most beautiful city of Russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Speechless.♥*

As a resident of St. Petersburg, I do not agree with this :lol:. Although in terms of the nature of Sochi is really the best :yes:










http://s012.radikal.ru/i320/1401/a7/aed50e82eeca.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1401/e5/b4fd939b1e19.jpg










http://s004.radikal.ru/i208/1401/d1/5f379914ebdf.jpg










http://s43.radikal.ru/i099/1401/ab/4d91d45d4313.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i640/1401/f8/ff2059cfdc51.jpg










http://i016.radikal.ru/1401/f6/fccd67d04e33.jpg










http://i062.radikal.ru/1401/92/4d892a7cacf5.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/s-rozhdestvom-khristovym-1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/uok2007/album/213398/?p=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://sochi360.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/2.jpg


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, Zig Zag! Can't wait for the Winter Olympics!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank FAAN, I too am waiting, as well as the World Cup in Brazil










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5063260/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5063254/


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Striking....:uh::uh:......It is almost show time, then the world will see a hidden jewel, Russia's summer playground by the sea and now winter..kay:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744102/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744146/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744196/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744197/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744153/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744156/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744190/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nika555Nika/view/620135?page=3&search_author=Nika555Nika&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nika555Nika/view/619046?page=0&search_author=Nika555Nika&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nika555Nika/view/620091?page=1&search_author=Nika555Nika&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nika555Nika/view/536458?page=0&search_author=Nika555Nika&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744549/?page=0#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lula6/view/744548/?page=0#preview


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

*Aerial views of Sochi*































































































































http://news.yahoo.com/photos/aerial-views-of-sochi-1389826189-slideshow/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://geomerid.com/UserFiles/Image/gallery/1024x768/7702_Sochi_Arboretum_4.jpg










http://geomerid.com/UserFiles/Image/gallery/1024x768/7700_Sochi_Arboretum_2.jpg










http://geomerid.com/UserFiles/Image/gallery/1024x768/7699_Sochi_Arboretum_1.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://photos.sochi.org.ru/arch-sochi/old-buildings/ranovskie/IMG_4074b


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://photos.sochi.org.ru/arch-sochi/old-buildings/bahrouchin


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninon2410/view/643199?page=7










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninon2410/view/643879?page=15










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninon2410/view/643067?page=5










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninon2410/view/643955?page=17










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninon2410/view/643071?page=5










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninon2410/view/643710?page=10


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://geomerid.com/UserFiles/Image/gallery/1024x768/7754_Adler_Sochi_1.jpg










http://geomerid.com/UserFiles/Image/gallery/1024x768/7662_Sochi_1.jpg










http://geomerid.com/UserFiles/Image/gallery/1024x768/7755_Adler_Sochi


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user3/12011226166_ccabbd87ee_b.jpg


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

eager for olympics


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/gornaya-olimpiiskaya-derevnya


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i023.radikal.ru/1401/95/0e76a9c62aa5.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1401/5f/d2d0008ea768.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i641/1401/11/5c5d6f8d1d75.jpg


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590336


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590335


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590337


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590338


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590339


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590351


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590344


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590345


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590333


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590332


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590331


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/x4438/view/590330


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120111_mg_88212.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120111_mg_88112.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120111_mg_88712.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120111_mg_88722.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120111_mg_88802.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/484155/8890001/8890001_original.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://dzotov.livejournal.com/51336.html


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

*Tour the Sochi Olympic Village - Coastal Cluster*





































http://l1.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/d...008-0a3822883103_12176966273_36a4b7acac_b.jpg



















http://l1.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/u...496-27ff7ed3bfd4_12176994343_9b6607b793_b.jpg





































http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...be-staying--in-style--at-sochi-222939551.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/igry-v-sochi-fotodnevnik-reuters


----------



## AlMos (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.sochi2014.com/latest-photos?photoid=0000002381


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nusia49/view/819966?page=1&search_author=nusia49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nusia49/view/821399?page=0&search_author=nusia49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nusia49/view/821404?page=0&search_author=nusia49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/nusia49/view/821394










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/Nusia49/view/818664?page=2&search_author=nusia49&how=week&type=image


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

It looks amazing. Looking forward to The Games.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9830/240444003.2/0_ce070_29c7d39a_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9758/240444003.2/0_ce06e_24e44036_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6709/240444003.2/0_ce06c_967b5b9a_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9762/240444003.2/0_ce069_23697b21_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9834/240444003.2/0_ce066_241ee860_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9165/240444003.2/0_ce053_fc3f050d_XXL.jpg


----------



## AlMos (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.sochi2014.com/latest-photos?photoid=0000002474


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like a very beautiful area! Best wishes during the Olympics!


----------



## AlMos (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.sochi2014.com/latest-photos?photoid=0000002537


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user3/sochi-olympics-russia.gif


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/estafeta-olimpiiskogo-ognya-v-sochi-0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478287.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478275.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478341-talismany-olimpijskikh-igr-v-sochi-na-scene-stadiona-fisht.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478329.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478351.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478367-nikolaj-valuev-reguliruet-dvizhenie-na-scene-olimpijskogo-stadiona-fisht.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478307-bobsleist-aleksandr-zubkov-vozglavljaet-delegaciju-olimpijskoj-sbornoj-rossii.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478395-irina-rodnina-i-vladislav-tretjak-zazhgli-glavnyj-olimpijskij-ogon-sochi.html










http://photo.championat.com/11/11729/full/478403-saljut-nad-olimpijskim-parkom-v-sochi.jpg










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478291-saljut-nad-olimpijskim-stadionom-fisht.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11729/478407-saljut-nad-olimpijskim-parkom-v-sochi.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://loveopium.ru/content/2014/02/sochi/31s.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Sochi :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867079/?page=8










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867083/?page=8










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867075/?page=8










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867078/?page=8










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867070/?page=9


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Palm trees in Russia... nice


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


>


В кокошнике Ирина Шейк?


----------



## vinttt (May 28, 2012)

Izus67 said:


> *В кокошнике Ирина Шейк?*


Да, она самая :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Да, она. Видимо решила подзаработать 










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120204_mg_9346.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120204_mg_9363.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120204_mg_9370.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120204_mg_9293.jpg










http://img.vl.ru/i/news/add_files//big120204_mg_9408.jpg


----------



## Beef_Sister (Apr 29, 2009)

Can I ask a question. How can people stand to lay on a beach filled with rocks? Every picture I see of Sochi's 'beaches', it's all rock. Doesn't that hurt your back after a while?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Sochi, you beautiful charming lady, I thank you...

...*Best olympic opening ceremony ever*...

...I loved the show and wish you all the very best :cheers:


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Beef_Sister said:


> Doesn't that hurt your back after a while?


Yeah  you can be sure it does, but there are some sandy beaches too. Those aren't public usually, part of hotel properties


----------



## advlive (Feb 25, 2008)

Beef_Sister said:


> Can I ask a question. How can people stand to lay on a beach filled with rocks? Every picture I see of Sochi's 'beaches', it's all rock. Doesn't that hurt your back after a while?


Black sea comes with rock and stone not sand as every beach in our mine but so many area they arrange for using as normal beach like lay and enjoy even in Ukraine other side of black sea


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Beef_Sister said:


> Can I ask a question. How can people stand to lay on a beach filled with rocks? Every picture I see of Sochi's 'beaches', it's all rock. Doesn't that hurt your back after a while?


Do not think that I am a advocate of the Sochi beaches.  Sochi is considered a great health resort and beaches of large pebbles not harmful, and medical. Remember, during the sessions Massage tool to put back the hot rocks, beaches Sochi also designed for relaxing properties and yavlyayutsya more useful for your body than sandy beaches. But if you do not like most resorts in Sochi, such as Gelendzhik and Anapa sandy beaches are located.
P.S. Sorry for my english, I hope you understand what I want to tell you 

*Gorky Gorod*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3715/12389224013_a40cb5585f_o.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3690/12389220883_a5e40fb58c_o.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/12389220543_da52f33a0e_o.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2866/12389512794_bb294f4ecf_o.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/12389072415_aac8d531a6_o.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5542/12389214013_1322f6a7b2_o.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7431/12389504614_5d9f3f3e1a_o.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3687/12389066845_7753953556_o.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11791/480373-tatjana-volosozhar-i-maksim-trankov-rossija.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11783/480023-aleksandr-smyshljaev.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11795/480295-bolelshhiki-sbornoj-norvegii.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11795/480267-kompleks-dlja-sorevnovanij-po-lyzhnym-gonkam-laura.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11789/480173-sportsmeny-na-trasse-kompleksa-dlja-sorevnovanij-po-lyzhnym-gonkam-laura.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11797/480423-galina-skiba.html










http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11793/480227-konkobezhnyj-sport-zhenshhiny-500m-zoloto-li-san-khva-serebro-fatkulina-bronza-bur.html


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

Spectacular opening Ceremony. Cheers from Canada :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/754712/?page=0#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/754714/?page=0#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/754713/?page=0#preview


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/868140?page=1










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/868087?page=3










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867086?page=9










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867088?page=9










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marinsparkhotelsochi/view/867085?page=9


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5526/12500295274_600814ae20_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3700/12499946323_9e9e83692e_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3821/12499949373_0d83d46cca_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7348/12499643823_eaa7d14137_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7414/12486195723_10b7240363_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3827/12486180703_58633b7a6e_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3800/12499642063_67dfd84ea3_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3741/12486527274_03c561de24_b.jpg


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s57.radikal.ru/i158/1406/2c/1f5f573521e0.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i604/1406/d6/bbba85691de4.jpg










http://s011.radikal.ru/i318/1406/d6/9be048497ae6.jpg










http://s002.radikal.ru/i199/1406/a9/237fc3f12831.jpg










http://i056.radikal.ru/1406/40/d7e3fba4f99d.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6725/19294942.7f/0_f3bce_2240295b_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6725/19294942.7f/0_f3bcf_3fb21c67_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6725/19294942.7f/0_f3be9_ce560edc_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9062/19294942.7e/0_f38d6_fe8fc088_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9062/19294942.7e/0_f38dd_8947a700_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9062/19294942.7e/0_f38e2_1d913438_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9062/19294942.7e/0_f38ef_3f565fe9_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6725/19294942.7f/0_f3bd9_bb0fb5ca_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9742/23688588.3f/0_e44cc_6ba2bd0_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9059/23688588.41/0_e624b_59ca6283_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9668/23688588.40/0_e50e5_992d987a_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9829/23688588.41/0_e6326_4356c4b4_XXL.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sochi has become one of the most beautiful cities in Russia for me, thanks to the Sochi 2014 Winter Olympic Games Зимние Олимпийский Игры Две тысячы Четырнацатого Сочи


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s57.radikal.ru/i158/1406/1f/c5732afb9047.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i519/1406/5d/96c2c923e290.jpg










http://i069.radikal.ru/1406/83/55428731f49f.jpg










http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1406/3e/dc51ba03a4d0.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s003.radikal.ru/i204/1406/c1/88cc3c792b90.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1406/aa/890112be638c.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i055.radikal.ru/1406/b4/ca84c58c3bd8.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i518/1406/66/d8a72974423f.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i621/1406/5b/7b93b98ad5bb.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i644/1406/e9/6087ac603c93.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1406/72/bd296d9e9bc8.jpg










http://i055.radikal.ru/1406/ec/6f281cb5fd4c.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i524/1406/6b/02fe6c741a31.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1406/bb/ee017742b389.jpg










http://s006.radikal.ru/i213/1406/d3/cdb4a309ea2d.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i644/1406/b7/8abe9f12cec6.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1406/3a/c574c0e9b467.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i517/1406/22/e0e531c80b80.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4703/32602797.19f/0_c90b9_209d2b32_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9065/32602797.19f/0_c90b4_36269aad_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9824/32602797.19f/0_c90bd_ff3099b_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6705/32602797.1a0/0_c99d2_834ab675_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9765/32602797.19f/0_c912d_7bbf54a1_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i723/1406/e0/3a767452fdd3.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1406/1d/50ac497e3530.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/bednenkiy/album/213299/view/799617










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/bednenkiy/album/213299/view/799603










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/bednenkiy/album/213299/view/799609










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/bednenkiy/album/213299/view/799605


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1406/03/d05d77dc46a0.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i710/1406/c2/c1fe0c224169.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1406/fb/8e3c1bd1a1fc.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/postolimpiiskie-dorogi​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/album-60711487_194479942​


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why are there very few people in the photos?


----------



## Betankur (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, good photos from Olympic capital!


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice photos, never thought I'd see Palm Trees in Russia.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

itom 987 said:


> Why is there are very few people in the photos?


Well I do not know :dunno:, maybe a photo made ​​in the off season or early in the morning. General population Sochi approximately 400,000 people at that Sochi Considered the longest city in Europe, so it may seem that the little people. In the year the number of tourists reaches 4 million people, so empty it can not be , but again there is no season when few tourists.










http://i016.radikal.ru/1407/72/579ef87c3a81.jpg


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyway, good photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sochi :cheers:


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

pussy riot are stupid b*tches


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sverkhu​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/vechernii-sochi-1​


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)son of the sun



















sibik


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)moscowgoth


----------



## Benny H (Dec 2, 2013)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> (c)moscowgoth


Russians should move the capitol from Moscow to Sochi. Much better climate and a seaharbour!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/s-vysoty-ptichego-poleta-sochi-avtodrom​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/mimoletnyi-vzglyad-na-%22roza-khutor%22-i-prezentatsiya-%22roza-plyazh%22


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

http://fotoserg.livejournal.com/122920.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sochi-2014-iyun-v-samom-razgare-chast-2-aya​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sochi-avtodrom-za-30-dnei-do-gran-pri-rossii-po-formule-1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sochi-2014-iyun-v-samom-razgare-chast-2-aya​


----------



## maxer (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful Russian city!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://martin.livejournal.com/300859.html#cutid1


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice:cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://cs619617.vk.me/v619617485/13b05/eD7_PH2BmcA.jpg










http://cs618716.vk.me/v618716501/11cc1/CvIT7pbJIOk.jpg










http://cs618716.vk.me/v618716501/11cb7/NRJE5GA8oYk.jpg










http://cs619617.vk.me/v619617865/13ab6/CyiD7vAAk5M.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/momenty-jetcamp-i-surfyogafest


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.championat.com/photo/auto/13463/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://www.championat.com/photo/auto/13463/


Russian Formula 1 Grand Prix :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s49.radikal.ru/i125/1412/ca/8bb8a2967a40.jpg










http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1412/15/8c0779f58b96.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://pp.vk.me/c622718/v622718203/10759/bxUM7YoLr0I.jpg










https://pp.vk.me/c622718/v622718203/10786/0RFW5tis5EM.jpg










https://pp.vk.me/c622718/v622718203/1076b/uy7PTa0KEaY.jpg










https://pp.vk.me/c622718/v622718203/10762/Fp9M7WEj2YU.jpg










https://pp.vk.me/c622718/v622718203/1077d/YpCj79_HLZ0.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://kommersant.ru/projects/imeretinka


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/skyparkru


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Sochi :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/apart-otel-hyatt-regency​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/content/rotonda-na-matseste-obrela-pervozdannyi-vid​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/zimnyaya-skazka-v-sochi​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351182706%2Falbum-76575297_210261224










https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351182826%2Falbum-76575297_210261224










https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351182909%2Falbum-76575297_210261224










https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351182991%2Falbum-76575297_210261224










https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351183019%2Falbum-76575297_210261224


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

I like the pic after the roller coaster. Assuming that's a hotel?


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

kkpugh726 said:


> I like the pic after the roller coaster. Assuming that's a hotel?


yes


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

So nice city with nice weather... But only for 350.000 people, what a pity... Imagine this is city for 5 milion people with Lakhta Center!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Speechless.♥;121113092 said:


> So nice city with nice weather... But only for 350.000 people, what a pity... Imagine this is city for 5 milion people with Lakhta Center!


^^^^

In a sense, you are not far from the truth, for a year visit Sochi 5 million people  But in Sochi limited high-rise construction, so that Lakhta Center will not be here hno:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351183062%2Falbum-76575297_210261224










https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351184035%2Falbum-76575297_210261224










https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351183939%2Falbum-76575297_210261224










https://vk.com/ilya_ivanov_photo_design?z=photo-76575297_351184009%2Falbum-76575297_210261224


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s58.radikal.ru/i162/1601/82/f74fc3041377.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i425/1601/6f/a6ae3b9b7b31.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i714/1601/65/2628cf0213bc.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i415/1601/b4/62a5e072ce00.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i710/1601/46/3171ef4988eb.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://privetsochi.ru/club/sochi/index/page9/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://loveopium.ru/rossiya/sochi-s-vysoty.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://vk.com/love.sochi?z=photo-60711487_402141833%2Falbum-60711487_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/node/26028


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user4601/_arhitektura_001.jpg










http://blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user4601/_arhitektura_002_0.jpg










http://blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user4601/_arhitektura_008.jpg










http://blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user4601/_arhitektura_013.jpg










http://blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user4601/_arhitektura_022.jpg


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

May I say Sochi is the best looking city in terms of modernism in Russia????
Neat, well planned, modern...


----------



## jerseygent (Jul 13, 2015)

BEE2 said:


> May I say Sochi is the best looking city in terms of modernism in Russia????
> Neat, well planned, modern...



From what I've seen, you're probably right!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Alexander Feskov *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Alexander Feskov *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Alexander Feskov *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Alexander Feskov *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Alexander Feskov *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Alexander Feskov *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Alexander Feskov *​


----------

